# ‎ astm 2015



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 ديسمبر 2015)

‎ ASTM 2015
The Link : http://www.mediafire.com/folder/y9rbiq9i9fuvc/ASTM_-_2015


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 ديسمبر 2015)

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/y9rbiq9i9fuvc/ASTM_-_2015


----------



## Muhanado (21 ديسمبر 2015)

السيد المهندس صلاح
 شكرا" على المجهود الكبيرأنا مهندس لحام و بشتغل بسويسرا و هالكتب كتير قيمةممكن نتعرف ع بعض و نتبادل المعلومات م. مهند العلي
​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 ديسمبر 2015)

تحت امرك مهندس مهند


----------



## khalat (10 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله أخي


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (23 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم على هذه المجموعة الرائعة، وبالتوفيق دائماً


----------



## emaf (20 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كرم الحمداني (15 مارس 2020)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------

